

NYTimes is keeping analytics on pay-wall hacks. - yahelc
http://d.pr/I2OG

======
yahelc
It's interesting, they're even checking for what kind of hack is being used:

    
    
      function checkGateway(){
        var overlay = document.getElementById("overlay");
        if (typeof fulltext !== "undefined") {
          notify("NYTClean");
        } else if (!overlay || overlay.style.display == "none") {
          notify("PaywallSmasher");
        } else {
          setTimeout(checkGateway, 1000);
        }
      }
      
      function notify(typeOfHack){
        if (NYTD.UPTracker && typeof NYTD.UPTracker.track === "function") {
          NYTD.UPTracker.track({
            eventType : "domHack",
            baseUrl : "//up.nytimes.com/?",
            data : {
              type : typeOfHack
            }
          });
        }
      }

------
rprasad
The easiest hack: just clear your browser cache when you close your browser.

I've read way more than 20 articles in the past 2 days, all of them accessed
from the NYT homepage itself. Whatever it is that they're "doing", it clearly
can't overcome privacy settings that prevent permanent cookies.

